
Ask HN: Why does the HN CSS stylesheet block font size adjustments? - busymichael
Line 91 of the news.css for HN:<p><pre><code>    body { padding: 0; margin: 0; width: 100%; -webkit-text-size-adjust: none; }
</code></pre>
The webkit-text-size-adjust overrides the minimum font size settings in Chrome. I use Chrome&#x27;s minimum font size settings to help make up for my declining eyesight. This css property prevents Chrome (and other webkit browsers) from increasing the font size.<p>I suspect this property is causing accessibility problems for many users with poor or declining eyesight.<p>Is there a reason to include this property, beyond just to ensure consistent design?<p>I respectfully request that you remove the -webkit-text-size-adjust property entirely.
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Send it to
> hn@ycombinator.com._

------
maxbaines
You likely already know this but in case not, you can use zoom (CTRL + / -)
and the font size increases. Once set it remains each time you visit.

